# Reel project



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi maybe someone could point me in the right direction.I have an old mitchell that belonged to my dad i had it out the other day and my dad told me the story behind it.He bought it brand new before i was born and im 29 so the reel has alot of history to him.Well i got the great idea to take it apart sand it all down to the metal fix it all up and give it to him a a present.I had a great idea but now i cant get it all back together or find someone that can paint it for me.My dad will want to use this reel so id like it done like new.If anyone knows someone that can do this please feel free to email me with there name and number...Have a great day.
Also i have spent alot of hours sanding the reel and spool down to the shinny metal....


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I would give Ron a call at Rod-n-Reel Depot 850-458-0428. He might be able to point you in the right direction.

Skip


----------



## CroixBum (Jul 9, 2009)

What is the model, there are many forums that have lots of help topics. Some people are not painting reels, just use a good quality grade of clear coat on the bare metal, a different look that is pretty cool.


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

Im not sure what model it is.Its about the size of a penn 8500


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

go to Mitchellreels.net they have all the info and schematics for the reels. do you know the model #'s http://www.mitchellreels.net/


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

it soulds like a 488 pen. 2 pc spool will snap if line too tight.


----------

